# Audi S5: Siramik Diamas Professionali- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A brief write-up: Audi S5 booked in for a minor paintwork correction detail and Siramik APT & Diamas coatings.

Paintwork correction stages all shown under direct lighting, both before and after, with panel wipes in between sets "nothing to hide".
The below corrective pictures prior to refinement and straight from the cutting stage.





DA sanding marks left by another detailer.

 









Paintwork refined and thoroughly wiped down, 1 coat of Siramik Heat Resistant coating applied to paintwork, alloys, and trim, followed by 1 coat of Siramik Ultima and last but not least 1 coat of Diamas Professionali, all allowed to harden and cure for a further 24 hours.

*Finished Results.*

















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking fantastic. Going to get this combo applied to my new car - how many coats of Diamas did you apply?:thumb:


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Great job on a lovely motor. Those wheels look amazing!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work again


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

Lovely finish.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb result yet again, different class


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

R34 Spotted


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely car looking it's best. Rob what compound did you use mate?.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks lovely Rob. Dramas certainly adding a new depth to the black paint.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> Looking fantastic. Going to get this combo applied to my new car - how many coats of Diamas did you apply?:thumb:


Thanks mate, just the one coat of Diamas to deepen the gloss and clarity of the metallic flake, and one of each coat of Heat Resistant & Ultima (APT system)



6stw said:


> Great job on a lovely motor. Those wheels look amazing!


Thank you, RS5 alloys.



Zetec-al said:


> Stunning work again





tonyy said:


> Stunning finish :thumb:





Snowley said:


> Lovely finish.





Stu Mac said:


> Superb result yet again, different class


Thanks Guys.



Reanimation said:


> R34 Spotted


Well spotted, more pictures of the R34 on my social media links.



chongo said:


> Lovely car looking it's best. Rob what compound did you use mate?.


Thanks mate, I used Meguiars M101 on a MF cutting pad via the Rupes Duetto.



Beau Technique said:


> Looks lovely Rob. Dramas certainly adding a new depth to the black paint.


Thanks Scott, yes certainly intensified the clarity and metallic flake.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Does the Diamas add any hardness to the coat or is it purely to give a better finish?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

looks stunning Rob



wylie coyote said:


> Does the Diamas add any hardness to the coat or is it purely to give a better finish?
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


Diamas is protection in its own right with capabilities of 12-18 months but when used in conjunction with the APT system the results are mind blowing.

Hardness is a different story though as everything these days seems to claim to 9h, with Diamas containing ADNRS these act as an anchor to the coating so effectively creating a tougher bond, but thats not the be all and end all of it, contact angle of upto 112 degrees but an even more impressive slide angle of <20 degrees meaning surface water moves at the slightest of angles.

Hope this answers your question. My opinion go for it, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the input Russ, very informative. Sorry I bugged you by pm, I know you're busy...but if you did get a chance...:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> Does the Diamas add any hardness to the coat or is it purely to give a better finish?
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


Sorry mate, Russ has beat me to it, but he's best informed regarding the technical aspects. The APT system looks incredible alone, the Diamas adds a dynamic dimension to the clarity and depth, whilst adding further protection to the APT coating durability.



Reflectology said:


> looks stunning Rob
> 
> Diamas is protection in its own right with capabilities of 12-18 months but when used in conjunction with the APT system the results are mind blowing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Rob, I appreciate the time you took answering. Keep up the good work - if my new car was being supplied closer to you I'd give you a call.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> Thanks Rob, I appreciate the time you took answering. Keep up the good work - if my new car was being supplied closer to you I'd give you a call.:thumb:


No problem bud, and thank you for your support once again.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Superb work again Rob and a massive improvement.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always .


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks very nice

Great results :thumb:


----------

